# Caltrain engine



## joden123 (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking for a Caltrain for my grandson. Any ideas where I might find one would be greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Commuter trains are tough. They breakdown have accidents,travel late. They tend not to be a marketable item. You may have to buy the loco in another pattern do some home painting and find a decal kit. A california hobby shop would be best. The site sponsor doesn't have a set.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Commuter trains are tough. They breakdown have accidents,travel late. They tend not to be a marketable item.


Hahaha, that made me laugh... It is so true too :laugh:


----------



## joden123 (Nov 9, 2008)

T Man, you just might be right. I have search now for quite some time with no luck.
Love your humor!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Feel free to post an imagine of this elusive engine. We'll keep an eye out.
Bob


----------



## CMRSclub (Dec 3, 2008)

You gotta look deeply in hobby shops if you in the bay area, check surrounding hobby shops, i check loose caboose Napa,Ca they have a 3pack of the cars that they recently got in. The cars are extremely beautiful, although T-man is right, at the club when we run a session somehow im always running late from stations, so how my sound turns off for not apparent reason, it make me frustrated but its that love/hate relationship thing that you have to work with. 

Here is where to find the engine and the cars I buy from these guys so they are ok:

http://www.internettrains.com/merch...een=PROD&Store_Code=IT&Product_Code=ATH-26307

and here is the 3pack for the cars:

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdId=ATH25909&utm_source=froogle

Here is a video of my caltrain, going around the track and getting into some trouble lol.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

www.walthers.com


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?quick=caltrain
Search only had O scale MTH special order.


----------

